# Three years add on



## MPD119 (May 25, 2006)

Any update on the two bills which add 3 years to your service and the 25/75%?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I heard it got squashed because too many other “front line workers” tried to jump on board and it became too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

It's currently "in committee", where bills go to die.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

ANY bills that benefit cops are dead on arrival, in spite of the bullshit the politicians will try to sell you, “Sent to committee for study”.

Yet, so many national police unions continue to throw money at Democrats, the “party of the working man”. 🙄


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Roy Fehler said:


> Yet, so many national police unions continue to throw money at Democrats, the “party of the working man”. 🙄


True! Politics first, and membership last. FOP was first to jump the rails decades ago by having National leadership pictured on capitol steps in photo ops for anti-gun legislation.
AFSCME and so many others make me puke too!


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Being told various teachers unions were trying to get added to it which put a halt. That’s the last I heard.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

zm88 said:


> Being told various teachers unions were trying to get added to it which put a halt. That’s the last I heard.


Same here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52833 (Jan 5, 2019)

Others can’t let the police take a win for once. They just love to shit on us. Getting worse by the day.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Roy Fehler said:


> ANY bills that benefit cops are dead on arrival, in spite of the bullshit the politicians will try to sell you, “Sent to committee for study”.
> 
> Yet, so many national police unions continue to throw money at Democrats, the “party of the working man”. 🙄


More often than not, the party of the NON-Working man.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

It’s dead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Dead for sure? Last I heard like everyone else it was stalled bc of all the ass holes trying to jump on board but was still in consideration. 

I've been waiting like other so I can GO! It was my last sliver of hope lol.

God. I hope it's not gone.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

kdk240 said:


> Dead for sure? Last I heard like everyone else it was stalled bc of all the ass holes trying to jump on board but was still in consideration.
> 
> I've been waiting like other so I can GO! It was my last sliver of hope lol.
> 
> God. I hope it's not gone.


Hey!
Forget it, It's not like you really earned it, you're just a lousy cop after all....................


----------



## fjunior (Nov 10, 2015)

kdk240 said:


> Dead for sure? Last I heard like everyone else it was stalled bc of all the ass holes trying to jump on board but was still in consideration.
> 
> I've been waiting like other so I can GO! It was my last sliver of hope lol.
> 
> God. I hope it's not gone.


Still sitting in the committee on public service has not moved so who knows.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

zm88 said:


> Being told various teachers unions were trying to get added to it which put a halt. That’s the last I heard.


Of course! All those hard working teacher's that during the height of the pandemic could work from home, drink wine during class, make up their own lesson plans and work 4 hours a day.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

felony said:


> Of course! All those hard working teacher's that during the height of the pandemic could work from home, drink wine during class, make up their own lesson plans and work 4 hours a day.


Heros!


----------



## 52833 (Jan 5, 2019)

felony said:


> Of course! All those hard working teacher's that during the height of the pandemic could work from home, drink wine during class, make up their own lesson plans and work 4 hours a day.


Bunch of clowns 🤡


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

j809 said:


> It’s dead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I miss Jackie Childs.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

felony said:


> Of course! All those hard working teacher's that during the height of the pandemic could work from home, drink wine during class, make up their own lesson plans and work 4 hours a day.


It’s an absolute joke.


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

The three year retirement credit bills would be for any public employee who had to work in person during COVID. It was not just cops. The bills were supposed to have a hearing on July 21, but the legislature's website has not updated the bills' status following that hearing.

Perhaps as part of the legislature's bill to give money to frontline workers (public and private, I think) the COVID bill can creep in. We will see. There are some legislators who even like cops, and there are PLENTY of legislators who have relatives and constituents who are public employees -- as are the legislators themselves.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

NEPS said:


> The three year retirement credit bills would be for any public employee who had to work in person during COVID. It was not just cops. The bills were supposed to have a hearing on July 21, but the legislature's website has not updated the bills' status following that hearing.
> 
> Perhaps as part of the legislature's bill to give money to frontline workers (public and private, I think) the COVID bill can creep in. We will see. There are some legislators who even like cops, and there are PLENTY of legislators who have relatives and constituents who are public employees -- as are the legislators themselves.


Heard was dead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjunior (Nov 10, 2015)

NEPS said:


> The three year retirement credit bills would be for any public employee who had to work in person during COVID. It was not just cops. The bills were supposed to have a hearing on July 21, but the legislature's website has not updated the bills' status following that hearing.
> 
> Perhaps as part of the legislature's bill to give money to frontline workers (public and private, I think) the COVID bill can creep in. We will see. There are some legislators who even like cops, and there are PLENTY of legislators who have relatives and constituents who are public employees -- as are the legislators themselves.


They had the hearing on july 21st, but has not moved since. I personally am not holding my breathe it will pass.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

It’s sitting where bills go to die.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

fjd1075 said:


> They had the hearing on july 21st, but has not moved since. I personally am not holding my breathe it will pass.


Same here sadly


----------

